# Okay, so I'm not a frog keeper......



## BeckyL (Nov 12, 2008)

....but I was rather 'surprised' by this listing on Ebay. First of all who sells (or buys for that matter) a tank with potentially dead frogs in it, and secondly - he 'assumes they've died' - why wouldn't you check???

*scratches head*

Exo Terra Vivarium 45x45x45 cm with light hood | eBay


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

I suppose that's one way of getting around the 'no selling of vertebrates' rule :gasp:

What a plank...


----------



## Patto96 (Apr 18, 2013)

In the full description.

" Have not seen the frogs lately so I assume they have died" They got killed due to them not moving them when building work was done in the same room.

This is why we get told that we shouldn't keep these animals in captivity. That we are being cruel to animals, just because a minority is not doing the animal justice. It would be like saying that because some people don't feed their dogs that all dog owners are cruel people.

Sure accidents happen, but from what he has said it was completely avoidable and he shows no regret. 

Prick.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I can think of a few more descriptive words for them, but this is a family-friendly forum... :devil:


----------



## BeckyL (Nov 12, 2008)

Patto96 said:


> In the full description.
> 
> " Have not seen the frogs lately so I assume they have died" They got killed due to them not moving them when building work was done in the same room.
> 
> ...


I just can't understand who in their right mind wouldn't even bother to check if their animals are still alive or not? If someone was keeping an eye on them after the building work took place then surely they ought to know if the frogs survived or not.

Absolutely unbelievable


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Bit of a numpty. I'd be surprised if that story is even true. He seems not to even care... Very strange!!


----------



## Patto96 (Apr 18, 2013)

Ron Magpie said:


> I can think of a few more descriptive words for them, but this is a family-friendly forum... :devil:


Sorry guys. I would edit if I could.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Patto96 said:


> Sorry guys. I would edit if I could.


That wasn't aimed at you mate! I'm just disgusted with the seller.


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

That is completely mind boggling, they even show they don't really care because they "Can't be bothered to start the hobby again." 

Completely and utterly weird in my opinion... Too many idiots out there that don't care! :/


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

More to the point.
Why are Ebay even allowing that prick to place that advert and it`s content.
There Ron,* I`ve* said it.


Mike


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

I see the advert is still running.
Maybe we should have reported it to fleabay to get it pulled, or even his account closed.

Mike


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

frogman955 said:


> I see the advert is still running.
> Maybe we should have reported it to fleabay to get it pulled, or even his account closed.
> 
> Mike


I'll see what I can do, in that respect. Shall give them Team a email regarding this, however I have a funny feeling they may simply say "There is no animal being sold so it isn't breaking any rules"...


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

MantellaMan said:


> I'll see what I can do, in that respect. Shall give them Team a email regarding this, however I have a funny feeling they may simply say *"There is no animal being sold so it isn't breaking any rules*"...


Cool.
But they can`t say there is no animal being sold as according to the advert there may well be frogs still alive in there.


Mike


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

frogman955 said:


> Cool.
> But they can`t say there is no animal being sold as according to the advert there may well be frogs still alive in there.
> 
> 
> Mike


Yeah I agree with you Mike, but I am simply playing Devil's Advocate, I just have a funny feeling they may well come out with some rubbish like that. 

Fingers crossed they won't though...


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Good luck anyway.
We all know that these web sites have double standards.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Was so fuming when I saw this I had to delete my own post it's a small dart viv the:censor: can't move it 'cause he's got builders in,darts are fed regular he doesn't know if they are alive...HOW? WTF!! 

NEGLECT OF ANY ANIMAL IS HEINOUS,this almost goes beyond that ,because it is so easily avoidable. Sorry folks I can't post more starting to spit fire again:bash:

Seething

Stu


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

My god Stu I`ve never seen you so upset.
But yes I know why.
Unfortunately there is little we can do about these brain dead morons.

Mike


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

frogman955 said:


> My god Stu I`ve never seen you so upset.
> But yes I know why.
> Unfortunately there is little we can do about these brain dead morons.
> 
> Mike


Couldn't have thought of a better description if I tried...


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Liam Yule said:


> Couldn't have thought of a better description if I tried...


I can bro,but nowt is printable.

Sorry Mike it's very rare I feel like this,but this one has got so me on a grand scale. I just can't pull my self away from how easily avoidable this was and the fact that he cares so little. Tis hopeless me going further mate I'm writing and deleting more than i'm leaving,for someone that is normally so laid back I have to pinch meself to make sure i'm not dead,that is saying something. The trouble is bro as Platto said it's more complex than just the abhorant cruelty and neglect,this guy is painting all of us like himself to those that would not have us keep our so called exotic animals. Reporting this guy would reflect on us because antis will lump us all together. It goes further again even after reading his ad some folks will still bid on this,which does us all no favours again,this **** has the potential to hit us on several levels,folks that bid on this are saying what he's done is ok,just so they can grab a cheep bloody viv ,so what does that say about our hobby. 

Bro i'm wound up I know there possible won't be any such ramifications from this ,but by the same token it's not quite so straight forward to put this in the hands it should be in. 

Hmm I almost calmed down enough to get something coherent out, 

walks off muttering quitely so no one will be offended in the village half a mile away 

Stu


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

appears Stu found the guys house.....


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hahaha awesome one Joe :2thumb:.


Mike


----------



## BeckyL (Nov 12, 2008)

frogman955 said:


> Cool.
> But they can`t say there is no animal being sold as according to the advert there may well be frogs still alive in there.
> 
> 
> Mike


I was considering reporting the ad as well attempting to use the angle of there potentially being live animals in the tank. Not that getting the ad removed would make the seller any less of a plank, but it might make me feel marginally better.

Only marginally.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

BeckyL said:


> I was considering reporting the ad as well attempting to use the angle of there potentially being live animals in the tank. Not that getting the ad removed would make the seller any less of a plank, but it might make me feel marginally better.
> 
> Only marginally.


Do it- the more we make a fuss, the more chance it will have an effect.


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

What a :censor:!


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Unfortunately it`s been sold.
The fool got all of £12.50 for it.


Mike


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Do it- the more we make a fuss, the more chance it will have an effect.


Like what we do in Shelled! If only - may be we could get some of the Phibs to "help us out". We've got two at the moment - one who is incredibly rude and the other who takes in turtles, and then advertises them for sale on the free sites, keeps them in horrendous conditions, claims to run a rescue so advertises for free equipment which also regularly appears for sale, and posts on here adverts looking for yet more turtles.

That advert on eBay was dreadful plus of course the "advertising it elsewhere so may not be able to complete the sale" is also a rule breaker.

Yet these people still continue.........................:censor:


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

Meefloaf said:


> appears Stu found the guys house.....
> 
> image


Love it :no1: I signed out as soon as I clicked on link and read t*sers ad on bonkers bay. I rambled on for ages to my poor OH , who bless , made me a cuppa . I dont know who I found I wanted to punch more him or the kn*bbers bidding. Beggers belief:banghead: Sadly there is worse than him out there and man it puts my back up .


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Stephen P said:


> Like what we do in Shelled! If only - may be we could get some of the Phibs to "help us out". We've got two at the moment - one who is incredibly rude and the other who takes in turtles, and then advertises them for sale on the free sites, keeps them in horrendous conditions, claims to run a rescue so advertises for free equipment which also regularly appears for sale, and posts on here adverts looking for yet more turtles.
> 
> That advert on eBay was dreadful plus of course the "advertising it elsewhere so may not be able to complete the sale" is also a rule breaker.
> 
> Yet these people still continue.........................:censor:


Hey, *I *help where I can! :2thumb: That's because I use both sections, though.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Hey, *I *help where I can! :2thumb: That's because I use both sections, though.


You do indeed :2thumb:


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

I reported it, because I'm a jobsworth; A lot of my animals are "second-hand / unwanted" and it *REALLY* :censor:s me off that people can be so callous about their so-called 'pets'. If you're not going to honour it with a decent life FOR IT'S WHOLE LIFE, then do everyone a favour and don't get it.

/endrant


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

aha how i wish you'd been here three months ago, we've had some fun people turn up


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Meefloaf said:


> aha how i wish you'd been here three months ago, we've had some fun people turn up


Yeah, but you hardly ever cause trouble anymore, Joe...:whistling2:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

i've still got photo editing equipment ron


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Meefloaf said:


> i've still got photo editing equipment ron


Promises, promises...


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Yeah, but you hardly ever cause trouble anymore, Joe...:whistling2:


Nah that's totally not true,he got us this wonderful strawberry wine Ron,turned me into a big green rage monster then put a tiny gun in my hands(insert bazooka) pulled up a small barbi, where i wouldn't have been happy without nuclear fallout. Can't believe a mate would do that to me:gasp:

Trouble is he's cool stands up when our hobby needs always says cheers for the thoughts is generous and cares about da froshe. What can I say? 

Joe first para is jest:Na_Na_Na_Na: Second ain't!! Respect here is always earn't,ya got that mate earn't it.!!

oh Linds see if ya can drag ya fella over for a visit sometime, so much to be learnt from seeing some one blundering through keeping darts. 

Jees I need to be loud now

seeya

Stu


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

cheers stu :blush:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> Nah that's totally not true,he got us this wonderful strawberry wine Ron,turned me into a big green rage monster then put a tiny gun in my hands(insert bazooka) pulled up a small barbi, where i wouldn't have been happy without nuclear fallout. Can't believe a mate would do that to me:gasp:
> 
> Trouble is he's cool stands up when our hobby needs always says cheers for the thoughts is generous and cares about da froshe. What can I say?
> 
> ...


I'm quite fond of Joe myself- but don't tell him, he's got a big enough head already...


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Hahaha Joe thats amazing. Still, not quite as good as 'Magic Mike'


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

Meefloaf said:


> aha how i wish you'd been here three months ago, we've had some fun people turn up


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

soundstounite said:


> Nah that's totally not true,he got us this wonderful strawberry wine Ron,turned me into a big green rage monster then put a tiny gun in my hands(insert bazooka) pulled up a small barbi, where i wouldn't have been happy without nuclear fallout. Can't believe a mate would do that to me:gasp:
> 
> Trouble is he's cool stands up when our hobby needs always says cheers for the thoughts is generous and cares about da froshe. What can I say?
> 
> ...


Where abouts in the UK are you? Ballpark county is fine, not looking for a street address on a public forum lol. He got excited the other day when I said there are people on the forum who also ride motorbikes...


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

PigeonYouDead said:


> image


He takes the mick. A lot. But he is also one of the best guys I've got to know through here.


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Ron Magpie said:


> He takes the mick. A lot. But he is also one of the best guys I've got to know through here.


I think he's an arse :whistling2: :flrt:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

plasma234 said:


> I think he's an arse :whistling2: :flrt:


All I can say to that is that you've misread him- he's really a nice guy. One who stands up and says stuff even if it doesn't make him popular. I've got quite a lot of respect for him.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

PigeonYouDead said:


> Where abouts in the UK are you? Ballpark county is fine, not looking for a street address on a public forum lol. He got excited the other day when I said *there are people on the forum who also ride motorbikes*...


:2thumb: Here`s one.


Mike


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Ron Magpie said:


> All I can say to that is that you've misread him- he's really a nice guy. One who stands up and says stuff even if it doesn't make him popular. I've got quite a lot of respect for him.



Ron, i was being totally sarcastic. Think Joe is great, I've met him twice and he is a really nice guy, funny and we agree with knocking down the morons that sometimes come along lol, we usually take it in turns. :2thumb:


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

frogman955 said:


> :2thumb: Here`s one.
> 
> 
> Mike


What do you have? He's got a ZX10R, and a VTR1000 firestorm which is currently being repaired after some numpty drove into the side of his leg :bash:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

plasma234 said:


> Ron, i was being totally sarcastic. Think Joe is great, I've met him twice and he is a really nice guy, funny and we agree with knocking down the morons that sometimes come along lol, we usually take it in turns. :2thumb:


Sorry, Cal, I missed that :blush:

Glad we agree, though!


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Ron Magpie said:


> He takes the mick. A lot. But he is also one of the best guys I've got to know through here.


But Ron..... he's from WAKEFIELD.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

There is always one Lindsay :cussing:.
I`ve got a Triumph Rocket 3.


Mike


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

ronnyjodes said:


> But Ron..... he's from WAKEFIELD.


Yeah, but I'm cultivating tolerance of those unfortunate enough to be north of Camden...


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

frogman955 said:


> There is always one Lindsay :cussing:.
> I`ve got a Triumph Rocket 3.
> 
> 
> Mike


My bro has a triumph... street triple hahaha


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

I had a Speed Triple for 9 years then traded it for the Rocket as I`d had enough of going too quick on it.
The trouble is, I`m now used to the Rocket so ask myself sometimes who I was trying to fool.


Mike


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

frogman955 said:


> I had a Speed Triple for 9 years then traded it for the Rocket as I`d had enough of going too quick on it.
> The trouble is, I`m now used to the Rocket so ask myself sometimes who I was trying to fool.
> 
> 
> Mike


Hahaha, the fella did a track day on tuesday on the kwak, at Cadwell park, think he said he looked down at one point and he was doing 170 haha. He highsided last year on a track day though and I saw the whole thing, so I opted to stay at home this time. Don't think my nerves can take it! :blush:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Vale of Evesham Worcs Linds,guess this is the only forum i didn't fill out location for,hell even the yanks know where I am........DOH

Stu


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

I used to race years ago and fortunately only had 3 crashes, all pretty minor.
The first time it happened my mother was there doing lap scoring as the meet was being run by the local club.
Nobody had told her I`d crashed lol.
Lucky it was minor and I was able to get back out.
My wife says I`m not getting to go back :hmm:.

Mike


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

aha, too much of a love in here guys.

Lindsay, i was being sincere, since the beginning of the year we've had a few posters pop up on here who havent listened to any advice and kept asking the same questions hoping for someone to say yes, then we had a guy offer to knock Jon out because Jon couldnt determine wether or not the guy in question was being sarcastic about cross breeding frogs to create morphs (long story short, cross breeding, not cool)

so basically, could've done with you to help out lol

on the subject of Motorbiking, my grandad (RIP) was a bike builder and racer, he did loads of races in europe etc and even built a championship winning bike back in the day (i cannot remember who the guy was) his 'old girl' was a lovely hand built BMW. got loads of 60's 70's 80's motobike stuff in the house


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

soundstounite said:


> Vale of Evesham Worcs Linds,guess this is the only forum i didn't fill out location for,hell even the yanks know where I am........DOH
> 
> Stu


Hahaha reckon it's doable; after all we used to commute to see each other between Watford and Leeds when we were dating, and we did that for two years before moving in together!


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

frogman955 said:


> I used to race years ago and fortunately only had 3 crashes, all pretty minor.
> The first time it happened my mother was there doing lap scoring as the meet was being run by the local club.
> Nobody had told her I`d crashed lol.
> Lucky it was minor and I was able to get back out.
> ...


Tbh he is pretty jammy, has managed [_THANK GOD_] to avoid serious injury. First accident we'd been going out all of about 2 weeks, and he lowsided on a roundabout with our friend on the back, first time going out without proper kit and went straight through his jeans and took most of the skin off his calf. Trip to a&e with my mum the next day because I had uni, and various dressings for 3 weeks while it healed. 

Then he highsided last year on track, at about 70mph, got buckarood about 4ft into the air, landing on his head, and slid down the track on his back. Another trip to a&e, who then gave us a b*llocking for not coming in by ambulance, and rushed him through to resusc and started talking about broken necks and bodyboards and so on. We eventually got out of hospital at about 3am, after exhaustive xrays, to be told it was a sprained neck, and a lot of bruising. Then the next day we got a phone call en route to manchester to pick up bike parts to say there was something wrong with his neck xray and he had to come back in. Turned out the neck brace had put it at a weird angle and he looked like he had a missing vertebrate lol.

Then as I said couple of weeks ago, some pillock pulled out on him, and drove into the side of the bike, he stuck his leg out to deflect it, and ended up with a lot of bruising and soft tissue damage but amazingly managed to keep the bike upright!

I have to laugh because he's been so lucky with it all!


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Sounds like he`s using up his 9 lives.
Better get him under control lol.
Things are getting worse out there though with bad driving.
You need eyes in the back of your head.

Mike


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

Beginning to think I'm a jinx; I'm sure he didn't come off before we met! Haha

I agree though, least when he highsided, he did in the safest place possible when there weren't cars and trees and armcos about!


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Yea he`ll just have to be more careful :whistling2:



Mike


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

frogman955 said:


> Yea he`ll just have to be more careful :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


He's been riding for nearly 9 years now, so I think tbh he's not done tooooo badly; I think he's calmed down a lot now though and tends to be wanting bikes that he can take me on the back of. I went on the back of his KTM RC8... that was :censor: terrifying haha.

I want him to get a sidecar. Me + Greyhound in the side car, day trip to the beach, a la 1950 :lol2:


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Yea well you know, I fell off a bmx once, broke my jaw, nose and knocked out my two front teeth.:lol2: 
I dont trust two wheels.

I now drive a deisel estate.FML.


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

plasma234 said:


> Yea well you know, I fell off a bmx once, broke my jaw, nose and knocked out my two front teeth.:lol2:
> I dont trust two wheels.
> 
> I now drive a deisel estate.FML.


Could be worse, could be a peugeot...


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

PigeonYouDead said:


> I want him to get a sidecar. Me + Greyhound in the side car, day trip to the beach, a la 1950 :lol2:


 Haha that would be class.

Mike


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

Also Callum, what's with the lightcycle? Tron is SUCH a good film


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Even though that film had an awful script and the story was ropey, I have a spot for visuals and soundtracks. That film has such an amazing sound track and when I watched it at the cinema in imax 3d, it was phenomenal. The reason the light cycle is in my sig is because I was looking to make a signature, and I was looking for a render to use and stumbled upon it. Its a cool image and it was well cut, and it suited the idea I had of something coming out of the background, a bit like tron I guess :lol2:


----------

